# How do you feel about a woman being bigger and stronger than you are?



## Stevens (Mar 11, 2008)

how do you feel about a woman being bigger and stronger than you are?



I think it is great but not much fun when when she throws you about.


----------



## Rubes (Mar 11, 2008)

doesnt really matter to me. ive dated some pretty strong girls because they were all athletic and weight lifted so its no big deal to me at all


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2008)

I guess you just have to get over the male ego thing....


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 13, 2008)

I hate it when guys dont like it. I think it shows how insecure they are.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 13, 2008)

So long as she's not doing 'roids and still has breasts, I'm in.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 13, 2008)

If they're bigger and stronger than me, I have seriously failed in identifying an attractive partner.

If we're talking about random non love interest. I have no problem with it.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 13, 2008)

I am highly attracted to women that are strong and muscular, as long as they aren't so muscular that they look more like a man than a woman.


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 13, 2008)

Feminine woman are most attractive to me. Some muscular woman can pull off feminine. I think it's rare though.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 13, 2008)

Stevens said:


> how do you feel about a woman being bigger and stronger than you are?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is great but not much fun when when she throws you about.



Well if a woman happens to be stronger than me, she will more than likely look like a man.  So I'm gonna have to say no, because if they do have my strength their body will probably look to masculine.  Now if I was a weak, small built guy I would have no prob, but its just the fact that a woman lifting over 400lbs and squattin over 600 is not gonna be pretty.


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't really see that happening, but I suppose I wouldn't really care. All things would need to be considered, but yeah I guess no big deal.

Now, if a woman is going to be stronger than me she is most likely bound to be a juiced up jacked mama. I mean really muscular, no thanks. I like women to be women.

All that being said, I know I find alot of women attractive that my friends believe to be way too muscular.


----------



## roy3romeo (Mar 18, 2008)

*i find it attractive*

athletic body is fine for me,
well shaped is better and
muscular female is the greatest and most attractive for my opinion.

i support and admire every female whos in this sport.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 18, 2008)

If they are bigger and stronger they probably are not female...so I would hate being with a girl bigger and stronger.


----------



## carlito cool (Mar 25, 2008)

i dont think i could date a woman whos more jacked then me


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 25, 2008)

fufu said:


> I don't really see that happening, but I suppose I wouldn't really care. All things would need to be considered, but yeah I guess no big deal.
> 
> Now, if a woman is going to be stronger than me she is most likely bound to be a juiced up jacked mama. I mean really muscular, no thanks. I like women to be women.
> 
> All that being said, I know I find alot of women attractive that my friends believe to be way too muscular.



BINGO

I cant even fathom a girl being sexuall attractive to me if shes going to be stronger than me.  Melissa Dettwiler (sp?) is the only muscle bound girl Id plow the shit out of...ever.

I will also agree with you too, fufu.  I also notice a lot of guys not liking the more athletic look from a girl.  Of course, I dont like a flat chest, so thats a rare one for me too.


----------



## Stevens (Apr 10, 2008)

How do you feel about a woman being bigger and stronger than you are?
(a) Have you ever been beat-up in a fight with by a female?
(b) can a female become so muscle-bound that she turns into a man.
(c) Are men who like muscle-bound females (some of these muscle-bound females look more male then female) really a poof who can not admit to fancying men instead of women as muscle-bound females are more like a man than a woman.


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2008)

rofl


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah i cant really find a 190+ pound woman attractive it's not so much the stronger than me its more the bigger than me that disgusts me.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jun 26, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I am highly attracted to women that are strong and muscular



Because you have a pronounced feminine side


----------



## lisasm26 (Apr 24, 2009)

*iam bigger woman*

iam 5.10 feet and 182 pound weight,my man is slightly smaller than me,we are not comparing our strength,he like my size ,we have wonderful bed room life,in my concept woman must have bigger than husband,we wil get more freedom in sexuau life


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2009)

LMFAO!!!  These threads always amuse me!


----------



## largepkg (Apr 24, 2009)

This is great! Lisasm post with an East Berlin accent is killing me!


----------



## vyper2010 (Nov 6, 2009)

Since I am 5`3 and 120 lbs, I expect women to be bigger and stronger. And actually like it that way. My current girlfriend is 5`7 and a fit 150 lbs. Its a relationship made in heaven. However, if I were a typical 6` tall 180 lb male, id think differently, because any woman beyond that size would have to be on steroids YUCK!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 6, 2009)

I think its all relative...if you are an average to small male it wouldn't be hard for a dedicated female at the gym to be larger/stronger.

I am however not close to average in size or strength and the only females I've met strong, or stronger then me are juiced power lifters that do not look female anymore. To the point where one girl had to get examined after her victory because there was question as to her sexuality.


----------



## vyper2010 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank God I am the size I am. Id prefer a female who is bigger and stronger than me, who is and looks all woman. Rather than a woman who is smaller and weaker. And because I am 120 lbs, most women are - plus many are pretty hot! My current girlfriend is a good deal stronger than me and bigger. She is also Britney Spears look alike! We have a great time and our sex life is great!


----------



## astoresting (Nov 21, 2011)

*strong skinny girl*

Well this happened yesterday I have a roommate (girl). I'm 6'2" (188) 90 Kg I'm not week not super strong but i do work out. This girl it's 5'8 (173) 55Kg, she's skinny but a tomboy. So I asked her to armwrestle and to my surprise I couldn't win she even would play with me. I'm kind of shock and can't explain how she's so strong also the fact that I'm 32 and she's 21


----------

